# Jessica Tromp Patterns (Free)



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

These look great. Knit a swatch and then choose the pattern that matches your swatch.
http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/free_cardigan_patterns_basic_knitting_patterns_knitwear.htm


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That looks very useful, many thanks.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the link to this site. VERY informative. :thumbup:


----------



## denisue4u (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow.. looked through it, many great patterns. Gets ya think'n.
Thank you


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh my - this site is awesome!! Heading back to go through the free sweater patterns - thanks!!!!


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for a wonderful site! So much useful information.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, love the idea of matching your swatch to a pattern. Great site. Bookmarked to browse.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i cannot get this site to work. I click on patterns and then a menu pops up to select but disappears again. Am i the only one???


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> i cannot get this site to work. I click on patterns and then a menu pops up to select but disappears again. Am i the only one???


Try this link - I have it saved in my favorites - should bring you right to the sweaters

http://www.jessicatromp.nl/arancablelacewomansweaterpatternclothingwomen.htm


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

hmmm - I just tried that - it doesn't work....


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay - from Trisha's link above, you go to the left hand column - click on what you want - then about halfway down the page you'll see something like #10 sweater - when you click on that a picture should come up with the directions several paragraphs or more below...


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Also right on the first page of Trisha's link under the "A" you'll see:
Try also my free knitting stitches or cable patterns and free
women lace patterns, or women patterns with cables for real knitting challenges
and a lot of knitting patterns in text with a different gauge than this page. 

There are hyperlinks within there that work - I especially love the "lace patterns" found Many that I want to try. 
Good luck - it's worth it


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

still not working for me....


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> still not working for me....


hmmmm - the only thing I can think of is your anti-virus security software - the site reads: My site uses cookies and javascript

Maybe??


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane just noticed - you are in Africa?? That's just so cool


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonderful pattern resource! Thank you!


----------

